# This is my story...



## FeelingUnreal26 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have had this feeling for more than two years now.
That i can talk, but it doesn't feel that it is me who is talking.
A better discribtion be that i dont feel like my body and soul is "one", if you know what i mean.
I see my self in the mirror, and i know that it's me i'm looking at...but...it dont feel right...
I've told my friends and boyfriend how i feel just to see if somebody understands me...but nobody does...
I just feel worse than before, because they dont understand me...
I've been to the doctor to get an referral to psychologist, but my reference was rejected...2 times..
They just said that i have depression and anxiety...
I was about to give up...until i saw this movie NUMB... on tv...
AND THERE IT WAS....JUST WHAT I BEEN FEELING....
I feel like this is a breakthrough for me....now that i know what's wrong with me...maybe i can fix it !?

I also struggle with to much emotions, feel like crying for nothing, have a lot of stress, and very high demands for both my self and others, and when something dont go my way or the way i want it to...it take it very heavily...

I just want to wake UP !!! And to feel that things are real again...i've tryed many times...to lock up my eyes...to see if thing seem more REAL...

I feel like it's ...dont get my wrong...but GOOD to know that i'm not the only one with this "feeling"...


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

One night, I googled "I feel like I'm watching my life in a movie." I found out that this is a real disorder. I was floored. It made me feel so much better that I wasn't just completely losing my mind.


----------

